# Papists' use of Hebrew 6:4-6 backfires



## MichaelNZ (Mar 19, 2016)

I have watched a number of debates that Dr James White has done regarding Roman Catholicism. Recently I finished one between Dr White and Robert Sungenis. The title of the debate was 'Predestination or Free Will?" and Sungenis was defending the position that it's up to man's free will to accept or reject Christ. However, at the end Sungenis crossed the line into an area of debate between Protestants and papists by saying that Hebrews 6:4-6 teaches that man can lose his salvation.

Apologetica Christiana - Christian Apologetics: Romanists' Use of Hebrews 6:4-6 Backfires


----------

